# Word of the Day - Campanology



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Campanology (noun) - the study off bells or the art of bell-ringing.

I wonder if Quasimodo was interested in campanology.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2021)

Someone’s at the door ringing my Campanology...


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 4, 2021)

First time  I saw a group of campanology, playing I was in awe.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

One weekend dear husband and I were awoken by someone trying to ring a non-existent doorbell on our tent.

Silly campanology crackpot!


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg,, I should have   said I have campanology in my ears.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2021)

Campanula's are bell-shaped flowers.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wonder if Quasimodo was interested in campanology.


I'd guess he was an expert campanologist.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Aunt Marg,, I should have   said I have campanology in my ears.


Better in your ears, Sliver, than at your fingertips, especially when there are no bells.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One weekend dear husband and I were awoken by someone trying to ring a non-existent doorbell on our tent.
> 
> Silly campanology crackpot!


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)

My right ear is an expert at campanology as the result of a certain medication I take every day.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)

Campanology is used by many religions to announce peace and freedom or to ward off or summon spirits of the dead.


----------

